# Raising the Bar - Last Three Episodes



## TomF (Apr 13, 2001)

TNT has apparently canceled _Raising the Bar_ and it won't be returning for a third season. They are burning off the last three unaired episodes on Christmas Eve. My HR10-250 is showing them at 5:00, 6:00 and 7:00 PM PST on 12/24/09.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Thanks for the heads up. I'd cleaned out my season pass and would have missed them.


----------



## jimp (Jan 1, 2005)

I don't know if it was unique to me or not, but initially my TiVo only wanted to record the first and third episode, skipping the second one entirely. I had to set it to record manually.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

TomF said:


> TNT has apparently canceled _Raising the Bar_ and it won't be returning for a third season. They are burning off the last three unaired episodes on Christmas Eve. My HR10-250 is showing them at 5:00, 6:00 and 7:00 PM PST on 12/24/09.


Darn it! I really liked this show


----------



## tlrowley (Jun 10, 2004)

Thank you for the heads-up. The silly 50 SP limit on the D* boxes meant that I had deleted the SP, and I would have missed these episodes.


----------



## Syzygy (Aug 17, 2000)

I really liked _Raising the Bar_ too! I guess now TNT will be able to show more old _Law & Order_ episodes.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I am disappointed since my wife really enjoyed the show.

For the longest time I couldn't figure out who the male lead was. I knew he looked familiar. Then *BAM*. Somehow I was pointed in the direction of Mark-Paul Gosselaar's appearance on the Jimmy Fallon show where he appeared as Zack Morris. (So another "DOH" moment.) I thought that was hysterical. If you haven't seen it you should check it out.

http://www.latenightwithjimmyfallon.com/video/clips/saved-by-the-bell-reunion-update-3-6809/1121321/

(I guess I should have checked him out on Tivo.) 

So anyway, why do they order 15 shows; show 12, and then cancel the show and show the other 3? What would have happened to those 3 if the show wasn't canceled? Just seems strange behavior. Does anybody have an explanation?


----------



## Syzygy (Aug 17, 2000)

tvbythenumbers.com said on Sep 15, 2009: "_Raising the Bar _will be renewed and _Dark Blue _will be cancelled."

Then the same site reported on Nov 30, 2009: "TNT has canceled _Raising The Bar ... Dark Blue _was renewed."

WTF!!!? _Dark Blue _was abysmally awful! _Raising The Bar _was a very good show, light-years ahead of DB!


----------

